# Dudas sobre amperaje



## Knight Lore (Jul 24, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda acerca de los amperes, y para exponerla voy a poner un ejemplo:
Supongamos que tengo un simple circuito que funciona con 3 volts alimentado con 2 pilas.
El mismo puede ser cualquier circuito como uno basado en un 555 o similar.
Por otro lado, tengo una fuente que entrega de continua 3 volts con 3 amperes.
Si en lugar de las pilas pongo la fuente, el amperaje destruiria el circuito? O el mismo
solo consumira lo que necesita?
Tengo varias fuentes de PC AT y ATX y me gustaria usarlas como alimentacion para los simples circuitos que pueda hacer, dado que si me sirven me ahorraria la construccion y los costos de fabricar una, aparte que tengo entendido que obtendria unos muy estabilizados 5 y 12 volts.
Espero que el ejemplo sirva para mostrar las dudas sobre el tema amperes que nunca los entendi bien del todo y me llevo a ciertas confuciones.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 24, 2006)

Respuesta corta:

El circuito solo comsumira el amperaje que necesita, nada mas ni nada menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Knight Lore (Jul 25, 2006)

Y la respuesta larga? 
Por ahi pregunte una estupidez y no vale la pena polucionar el foro con una explicacion que a pocos les sirve...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 25, 2006)

La respuesta larga la debatimos en otro tema, solo utiliza el buscador.

Saludos.


----------



## Sergio Ureña (Jul 25, 2006)

Una duda interesante , pero como dijo la anterior respuesta tu circuito solo consumira lo que necesita ejemplo : si tienes una fuente de 1 amp puedes conectar circuitos o artefactos que consuman maximo 1 amper, en caso de que conectes atu fuente de 1 amper alg que le exija mas corres el riesgo de quemar tu fuente y tu circuito , puedes determinar la corriente que cualquier equipo te exije , conociendo su potencia de funcionamiento , eso es un dato que generalmente viene en todos los equipos , la formula es la siguiente  P= VI   siendo p = potencia , V = voltaje  I = corriente cualquier otra duda comunicala.


----------



## william90 (Jul 26, 2006)

el circuito integrado solo consume la intesidad que necesita asi que no hay riesgo de que ninguno de los dos se queme


----------



## Knight Lore (Jul 28, 2006)

Muchisimas gracias a todso por sus respuestas!! Pido disculpas por no haber podido encontrar la información con la busqueda en el foro pero francamente no encontre la respuesta precisa. Todo el tema del amperaje viene por querer usar fuentes AT/ATX para alimentar simples circuitos y pruebas, y mi duda es si no era medio "bruto" porque se que tienen mucho amperaje.
Tengo varias dudas que ire posteando (estilo esta, medio "tontas"  ) asi que nuevamente agradezco mucho al todos en el foro por tomarse la molestia de responder.


----------



## zgouki (Nov 13, 2007)

Bueno gente, perdon que siga resucitando post de hace miles de anios (no puedo escribir la enie en este teclado viejo configurado para US, por eso pongo "enie", disculpen), pero es preciso respetar las politicas del foro. Asi que vamos a la duda sobre amperaje.(esto representa los dos puntos, ya que no puedo poner dos puntos @((&*(^{}~@%!"¬!) ops: 

1) resulta que tengo una fuente, pongamos de 12 volts, pero cuyo amperaje maximo que puede llegar a entregar a un X circuito es una incognita (osea que el papelito que viene pegado al transformador con las especificaciones se despego y desaparecio.). Necesito obviamente saber dicho amperaje, y recurro al divino tester.he aqui el problema! 
En otro post fogonazo me comento la forma infalible de como saber el amperaje de dicha fuente.(dos puntos)



> Para medir el amperaje el tester se coloca en SERIE
> 
> 
> (+) Fuente---->(+) Multimetro---> (-) Multimetro ---> Circuito de display
> ...



Bueno, pero mi duda es la siguiente. se supone que debo saber SI O SI el amperaje de una fuente, porque si por ejemplo la fuente entrega 2A como maximo y mi circuito consume 3A, vuela vuela fuente. Pero si por ejemplo la fuente sigue siendo de 2A (pero yo no se de cuantos amperes en realidad son), y coloco un circuito que conseme 1A, el tester que es lo que me va a marcar? el consumo del circuito (1A) o el amperaje maximo que puede entregar la fuente (2A)? 
En resumen.. es imposible medir de forma segura una fuente cuyo amperaje maximo de entrega sea desconocido por nosotros?
Esta duda me invade desde hace tiempo, disculpen si soy medio tonto pero no lo logro comprender y les agradeceria si me respondiesen.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 13, 2007)

Cuando ponés un multímetro en serie en el circuito, lo que va a medir no es el máximo que puede entregar la fuente, sino la corriente que está circulando, que es la requerida por el circuito.


En realidad es muy complicado hacer el cálculo de la corriente máxima que puede dar un transformador o una fuente.
Yo tambien pedí fórmulas para saber cual es el valor, pero cuando las vi, simplemente desistí de la idea porque es algo muy complejo y ni siquiera exacto.

Muchos te pueden decir que vayas tocando el transformador hasta que caliente 
otros te pueden decir que midas con el amperímetro en el primario, teniendo cortocircuitado el secundario. 
No sé, escuché muchas cosas, pero en realidad, ninguna es fiable un 100%.

Te recomiendo que mires en internet cuanto amperaje entregan las fuentes como la tuya y tomes una idea mas o menos. No creo que encuentres algo más exacto.

Saludso!


----------



## bactering (Nov 13, 2007)

No es dificil.
Puedes ver lo máximo que puede circular por el puente rectificador.
(ya tienes un dato)
Puedes ir aumentando la intensidad y mirando el rizado.  Cuando este aumente. 
(Ya te estas acercando)

En fin. Es una forma de llegar a alguna parte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2007)

Comentario privado ¡ ¡ Aparecio "Michael Jordan" ! !

Lo que comentas es la forma de medir el consumo de un circuito, no la capacidad de corriente de la fuente.
Si deseas saber la posibilidad de corriente de la fuente en cuestion lo haces en base al tamaño del transformador, mediante la superficioe de la rama central de la "E" del transformador, calculas la potencia maxima que te puede dar esa laminacion, eso junto al voltaje de salida y un coeficiente de seguridad te da la corriente maxima (Teorica) de tu fuente.
Teorico porque:
1) No conoces la calidad del cobre con que fue fabricada
2) No conoces la calidad del hierro con que fue fabricada
3) No conoces que chapusas ha hecho el que la fabrico

¿ Como anda el campeonato ?


----------



## zgouki (Nov 15, 2007)

El campeonato anda para el cu., jeje. Pasa que estamos en la fase de decenso  (disputando para ver quien se queda en la categoria y quien no), y encima de todo, yo no puedo jugar! No es que no me ponen porq soy malo  , sino porque me suspendieron por 4 fechas por insultar a un arbitro que no me cobro una falta! "\$%&/()=?¿*@^! :x 

Bueno, creo que ya actualice mi situacion, no aparecia en el foro porque estoy con los finales de la facultad y me estan dejando sin aire (me undoooo!). 
Ah! Y otra cosa que me olvidaba: Perdon si estamos hablando sobre otro post en otro post.pero bueno, te cuento que paso con la fuente del reloj de 24 segundos. Viste que yo te dije que iba a tratar de saber el consumo que tenia ese reloj  ? Bueno, resulta que anda tan bien el maldito que la gente de mi club, por miedo de que le pase algo (y justo en la etapa final del campeonato donde los puntos son de oro) no me lo dejan tocar! Mi propia invencion! (bueno, por lo menos lo "revivi" no?).TRAIDORES!  :evil: (solo quiero saber el consumooooo. , es que no entienden que no va a explotar! )

Bueno, ya me descarge. Disculpen si utilizo el foro como ayuda psicologica.gracias por bancarme en todo, en serio.  
 Gracias tambien por las respuestas rapidas sobre el tema. Bien, creo que voy a tener que estudiar un poco mas sobre fuentes. Saludos


----------



## MarioB (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola, tengo un adaptador 9v 200mA, por lo que mencionas puedo conectarlo a un video magic dub que dice en su parte posterior 9v 100mA sin peligro de quemarlo?


----------



## zaiz (Nov 17, 2007)

Para MarioB:
*Sí lo puedes conectar *y utilizar con toda confianza. 

Tu fuente serviría incluso si el aparato consumiera más de 100 mA, hasta un máximo de 200 mA.

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

En cuanto a la pregunta *cómo saber la corriente máxima que puede entregar una fuente*:
1.- Estoy de acuerdo con *fogonazo *en cuanto a lo teórico.

2.- Ahora que para una prueba práctica, lo que dice *bactering *me parece recomendable si es que se tiene un osciloscopio a la mano.

3.- Otra manera de darse una idea es *poner un medidor de Voltaje en la salida *de la fuente y *conectarle un potenciómetro*del tipo de Alambre aproximadamente de unos 100 ohms.
Aquí la corriente inicial dependerá del voltaje que sea la fuente, si suponemos que la fuente sea de 12 volts, la corriente al poner el potenciómetro al máximo de su resistencia, obtendremos 12/100=120 mA. Para eso puedes *poner en serie un multímetro en medición de Amperes *(podría ser una escala de 10 A)
Primero poniendo al *máximo la resistencia *del potenciómetro *e ir bajándola poco a poco *e ir observando qué corriente te entrega. Al mismo tiempo ir viendo qué pasa con el medidor de Voltaje. Y mientras más vayas bajando la resistencia, poner más cuidado para ver qué pasa con el medidor de Voltaje. *En cuanto observes que el Voltaje empieza a bajar *considerablemente, *tomas la lectura en el Amperímetro *y vuelves a subir la resistencia del potenciómetro al máximo para evitar que se queme la fuente.

De esa forma puedes darte una idea del *Amperaje máximo que te entrega la fuente*.

Hay que advertir que te puedes quemar algún fusible durante la prueba o hasta quemar algún semiconductor. Todo depende del diseño de la misma fuente. Ahora que si alcanzaste a leer el amperaje antes de que eso suceda, ya sabrás la corriente máxima. 

Claro que debe haber otros métodos, pero yo simplemente te *expongo lo que me parece más práctico* sin tener mucho equipo sofisticado para la prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## bactering (Nov 18, 2007)

Eso de "Sí lo puedes conectar y utilizar con toda confianza" tiene bastante peligro.

9v ¿en  continua alterna?

Los hay valientes.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 18, 2007)

La que dice zaiz es buena, pero si el regulador de voltaje de la fuente es medio choto lo va a volar al carajo y se va a quedar sin fuente


----------



## zaiz (Nov 18, 2007)

bactering dijo:
			
		

> Eso de "Sí lo puedes conectar y utilizar con toda confianza" tiene bastante peligro.
> 
> 9v ¿en  continua alterna?
> 
> Los hay valientes.



Ahí no dice nada ni yo dije nada de contínua alterna.  Que además te comento que ese término "continua alterna" no existe.

Tal como MarioB hace su pregunta, se entiende muy bien que se trata de 9 volts en corriente contínua.
Necesita una corriente de 100 mA y la fuente le da 200 mA.





			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> La que dice zaiz es buena, pero si el regulador de voltaje de la fuente es medio choto lo va a volar al carajo y se va a quedar sin fuente .



Así es, Nimer, y por eso le comenté que corre el riesgo de quemar algunas piezas. 
Pero es muy probable que sí aguante bien la prueba. Yo la haría si fuera muy necesario y teniendo cuidado.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 19, 2007)

zaiz no toques los webos!

"Que además te comento que ese término... " tampoco existe. Hay que colocar alguna coma para no desfallecer por falta de aire en los pulmones.

Saludos

PD Joer que borren todo esto que desvaría del tema principal que se inició a ver si nos vamos por lo que vamos y si hay que colocar signos de puntuación que sea para todos por igual.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oye zugouki la verdad que estos dias han sido malosssss para ti, suerte en los proximos jajajaja


----------



## zaiz (Nov 20, 2007)

forista "el nombre"

No tenía que responder a esto, pero cabe una aclaración.
(Si como se comenta, esto ya se sale del tema, no fui yo quien lo sacó y me corresponde hacer un comentario.)

Soy ingeniero en electrónica con años de experiencia profesional y en la especialidad de diseño. Y esa experiencia me da la confianza para decir los términos de manera correcta.

El término "contínua alterna", así como lo escribió bactering, no existe y no voy a poner en tela de duda esto que estoy afirmando.

Si quiso decir otra cosa, tal vez lo mejor sería que lo aclare bien para entender adecuadamente a qué se refiere, pero no puedo hacer supuestos, sean por falta de ortografía o por cuestión de términos.

Yo doy mis opiniones tratando de aportar algo de lo que he aprendido, esperando que si a alguien le sirve, tome algo de ahí y si no sirve, pues se deja y listo.

Por otro lado, estoy seguro de que he utilizado el idioma de forma que no necesito de tales correcciones a que te refieres. Antes bien, te recomiendo que releas para que te quede claro lo que dije. 

Y no pienso continuar fuera de tema, ya que supongo que aquí venimos a estar en armonía.

Saludos.


----------



## david-trome (Dic 13, 2008)

que tal.
segun la pregunta de como determinar la corriente maxima de la fuente, esta es la misma corriente que soporta el transformador de la fuente  

solo si la fuente tine transformador.  

un saludo de david-trome.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2008)

GENERICO:
pones voltimetro y amperimetro en la fuete.

vas aumentando la carga 

vas dibujando la curva de V Vs. I .

controlas temperatura del transformador y demas compo si es fuente .

sacas tus conclusiones

un transformador , asi como cualquier fuente incluyendo una salida de un CI tienen un valor de Vsal. SIN CARGA.
a medida que aumenta la Ic. ira decayendo la Vsal.

veras tu o cualquiera cual es el valor de Vsal. minimo aceptable para decir "hasta esta corriente la fuente sirve" para lo que yo quiero.

MAS PUNTUAL: 
el eslabon mas debil del sistema es el que define su limite.

saludos


----------



## zgouki (May 29, 2009)

Bueno gente, despues de años aparezco de nuevo resucitando otra vez el post . Esta vez me trae otra duda relacionada con el amperaje:
Tengo unos hermosos leds rojos que consumen 20mA c/u y su caída de tensión es de 2V. Entonces, haciendo calculos con la ley de ohm, al conectar cinco leds en serie a 12Vcc calculo la resistencia necesaria: (12V-(5*2V))/0,020A = 100 Ohms. 
Ok, coloco la resistencia correspondiente en la serie de 5 leds y me dispongo a medir la corriente con el multimetro....y para mi sorpresa aparecen 20mA...cuando yo esperaba 20mA * 5 = 100mA.
El mismo resultado me da si coloco 2 series de 5 leds en paralelo que comparten la misma resistencia de 100 ohms.....en el visor del tester aparecen 20mA.
Porque sucede esto? Si en teoría, en el 1er caso tendria que haber un consumo de 100mA (5 leds) y en el segundo de 200mA (10 leds)? Las unicas dos opciones para explicar esto son: o mi tester esta roto o fallado...o mi teoria es cualquiera y estoy haciendo mal las cosas (teoricamente  )
Acurro a su sabiduría.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2009)

te daremos la oportunidad de que releas los libros donde estudiaste .
o que repases circuitos serie y paralelo, seguro en la web encontraras.

saludos 

PD.: tu tester anda ok y si tienes dudas solo debes probar el tester con tu fuente y 2 valores distintos de resistencias (y la calculadora) .
lees un buen rato , haces pruebas y veras que las leyes de electricidad te quedaran mas firmes que si alguno te lo dice rapido y facil.

saludos de nuevo.


----------



## zgouki (May 30, 2009)

> lees un buen rato , haces pruebas y veras que las leyes de electricidad te quedaran mas firmes que si alguno te lo dice rapido y facil


Muchas gracias Fernandob. Tenías razón. Sucede que recién ahora me están dando la ley de ohm, pero todavía no habíamos visto que sucede con componentes que no son pasivos (digase resitencias), como en este caso los LEDs. Un saludo.


----------



## zaiz (May 30, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> estoy haciendo mal las cosas *(teoricamente * )
> 
> Saludos



Así es.

En los dos casos es correcto que circulen 20 mA en total, porque circula la misma corriente por todos los leds. Ya que la estás limitando con la resisencia de 100 ohms.

En el primer caso los 20mA circulan por todos los 5 leds, así es que no se suman, todos conducen la misma corriente.

En el segundo caso los 20mA se dividen entre las 2 ramas, cada una con 10mA. Por eso, en este segundo caso, deben encener menos los leds que en el primer caso, pero igual estás limitando la corriente total a 20mA.

Saludos.


----------



## guillejose (Abr 12, 2010)

hola amigos de www.forosdeelectronica.com 

tengo una pregunta, como hago para medir mas de 100 amperios en corriente continua?     

existen amperimetros baratos de ese tipo? existe algún proyecto con pic para eso? 


es para la medición  de potencia que da un aerogenerador.  


por favor consten


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2010)

guillejose dijo:


> hola amigos de www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> tengo una pregunta, como hago para medir mas de 100 amperios en corriente continua?
> 
> ...



Amperimetros baratos los hay... ahora, de que sean buenos...
Desgraciadamente lo bueno es caro y, no conozco algo con pic.

Saludos...

PS: Quizás puedas salir del problema con un amperímetro barato.


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 2, 2010)

hola guillejose, te comento que estoy interesado en generacion eolica, agradecería comentes que tipo de generador supera los 100 A. en CC. yo personalmente utilizo el mismo cable que conduce la corriente, para saber el amperaje que esta conduciendo mido la caida de tensión en un tramo de cable, esta es proporcional a los amperios que conduce. Saludos


----------

